# Dj & lester?????



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

Am looking for info on these 2 cats both male around 5/6 years old NOW, they would have been rehomed from around the suffolk area in dec 09 jan 10,
Lester is unmissable as he walks with a limp to his back legs and is very shy, DJ was very loving and wanted cuddles all the time,

Just looking for info to make sure they went together and that there ok,

Lester is more black than white and DJ was more white than black.
If any body knows anything please could you let me know as iv been emailing rehoming centres since finding out they went and havne't found anything on either of them and am starting to get worried.


----------

